# For those who sell on Amazon



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know there are a couple besides me who sell on Amazon. Just a warning to really watch your bank account for fraudulent charges. And make sure when you change something that it actually gets changed. Go to extreme measures avoid having to phone their customer service folks. I just spent yet another hour on the phone with them and after the forth person when I finally got frustrated I asked to speak to a supervisor. At first the person on the phone said that would not be necessary because the supervisor would tell me the same thing she was telling me (what ever that was because I did not understand even one word hardly) and then the person relented and transferred me to a supervisor (another wait) who pretended she could not hear me until I finally hung up!:run:


----------

